# Ear infections



## Py11 (Mar 1, 2009)

So, I've gotten a pretty gnarly ear infection lately, waking me up in the middle of the night in ridiculous amounts of pain. I also can't hear out of my left ear, and there's a huge feeling of pressure. I've tried dropping vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and olive oil into my ear and that kind of takes away the pain but the pressure and loss of hearing remains. Any of ya'll know of any remedies?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 1, 2009)

Py11 said:


> So, I've gotten a pretty gnarly ear infection lately, waking me up in the middle of the night in ridiculous amounts of pain. I also can't hear out of my left ear, and there's a huge feeling of pressure. I've tried dropping vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and olive oil into my ear and that kind of takes away the pain but the pressure and loss of hearing remains. Any of ya'll know of any remedies?



try putting a few drops of olive oil and garlic in it, then run a hair dryer for about 10 minutes or so about an arms length away and it should go away the next morning, this has worked for me many times, if not for you dont know what to say.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 2, 2009)

*garlic*
sort of shave down a bulb of garlic so it fits in your ear but won't "get lost" in there. just put it in and leave for as long as necessary. change once a day. don't sleep with garlic in your ear. 
*tea-tree oil*
put some tea-tree oil on a q-tip and rub in ear or mix a few drops with some warm water and lay on your side for a while to let it work it's magic.

hope your ear gets better!!


----------



## Angela (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah garlic is great, it's a natural antibiotic. Personally I recommend the liquefied drop version since it's able to get further down into the ear and I've used those before to clear up a couple of nasty ear infections. I think you can even get the stuff already made and with a dropper at some natural food stores or similar places.


----------



## Py11 (Mar 3, 2009)

The mashed garlic oil hit the spot. still can't hear perfectly but pain is all gone. Thanks everyone!


----------

